# What's Out There Now.....



## Mushroom Jack

Anyone finding anything besides Old Morels, Old Pheasants and still Ticks ? All I've seen are Xeromphalina tenuipes, and some Megacollybia rodmani .


----------



## celticcurl

Mushroom Jack said:


> Anyone finding anything besides Old Morels, Old Pheasants and still Ticks ? All I've seen are Xeromphalina tenuipes, and some Megacollybia rodmani .


It's been so long since I been out... about 2 weeks but I picked and ate some really good chickens (L. sulphureus ) then. Ran into a ton of oysters in various stages. Didn't find the yellow ones though. 

After the youngest's boy's Open House on Sunday I'll have more time to get into the woods. Still hoping to find those oysters for you Jack. I also have a spot to check for Polyporous umbellatus. Probably too late for the P. umbellatus. The flies get to them too fast.

I've seen a few Coprinopsis* atramentaria* but nowhere near the amount as in years past.

Headed up to Grand Marais on Wednesday. Hope to find some late morels up there.


----------



## chuckinduck

Just oysters for me but I'm anxiously awaiting July for some golden delights.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

chuckinduck said:


> Just oysters for me but I'm anxiously awaiting July for some golden delights.


I hear ya ! I'm ready for some Ghosts myself. Pretty much all I have around me.


----------



## DanP

That is not a bad problem to have. Picked up Oysters last week north of Gaylord not a lot
but they were there and fresh. Hoping to figure out finding chanterelles this summer. Picked in SE Michigan with the MHC and we found a few last year and they were awesome.


----------



## chuckinduck

Mushroom Jack said:


> I hear ya ! I'm ready for some Ghosts myself. Pretty much all I have around me.


Delish


----------



## Forest Meister

Thursday the biggest oysters I found were the size of quarters but hoping the warm and rain over the weekend will allow me to find some big enough to pick. FM


----------



## jschlenke

Believe it or not, found one chanterelle button two days ago. No real flush to speak of(need rain so bad), but hey, on the board lol


----------



## CWlake

That's good to hear jschlenke! I've been thinking of getting out there with this heat, all we need is a little rain. Do you have any luck with trumpets? I've been after them for the past 4 or 5 years with only a handful found in my area. Branch co.


----------



## jschlenke

I've only found them a day late lol. It seems that they aren't abundant in my usual chanterelle spots so when I target them it's often too late. The long range looks good so maybe this year will be better


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

LBM's in my lawn, if that counts for anything ?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Found my first chanterelles of the season today......but they are very very small......caps the size of BBS. But their coming.


----------



## bobberbill

I found a couple Frost's Bolete's in the yard today. Had to pitch them. I recently fertilized with weed killer. I know of a few other spots where I've found them before.. Watching a couple black staining polypore's, too.


----------



## bobberbill

I found a couple Frost's Bolete's in the yard today. Had to pitch them. I recently fertilized with weed killer. I know of a few other spots where I've found them before.. Watching a couple black staining polypore's, too.


----------



## jeffm

Mushroom Jack said:


> Anyone finding anything besides Old Morels, Old Pheasants and still Ticks ? All I've seen are Xeromphalina tenuipes, and some Megacollybia rodmani .


I thought this was a cool combo l found today.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Went out in SE LP this morning and found no mushrooms of any kind. Odd.


----------



## jeffm

New to this summer time fungi searching, kind of like treasure hunting lol.

I found some young chants/buttons today 1st for me, I'll let them grow some. C.flavus I believe, real fruity smelling but I am doing my 1st ever spore print check on any type fungi, will see.


----------



## jeffm




----------



## jeffm

Another pic


----------



## MrJosePetes

Very nice. I only got to check one spot this morning. Hope I didn't miss the boat in the others


----------



## jeffm




----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Harvest that chicken in the bottom pic. They don't get much better then that.


----------



## jeffm

Ok I sure will WB-1
I look forward to it, I thought I remembered reading that somewhere with them being choice at this young age, just couldn't find it. Thanks that's all I need to hear, yum.


----------



## RippinLipp

I did get a chance to make it out for a few today.. Found a bunch of slug eattin Chants but did find a fresh white pore chicken


----------



## ReallyBigFish

found a bunch more chants today. Are the white ones chants too? They look similar in every way but lack the color of the others.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Tried the crawdad and chanterelle pie tonight and it was amazing. Jack, my wife now wants to be your best friend.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

ReallyBigFish said:


> Tried the crawdad and chanterelle pie tonight and it was amazing. Jack, my wife now wants to be your best friend.
> View attachment 262597


I was extremely impressed with the pie too. I ate the whole thing in 2 days, and will be getting out to get some more tails soon !


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Mushroom Jack said:


> I was extremely impressed with the pie too. I ate the whole thing in 2 days, and will be getting out to get some more tails soon !


Might not be making it with Chanterelles though. I just got back from picking, we've had so much rain the Slugs are eating everything in sight.........sigh !


----------



## jeffm

_Russula brevipes_ is pop'n up all over the spruce plantation where I have been baby sitting my baby KINGS (maybe) quit laughing now, if the slugs don't eat them i think I may be closer than any of the bolets I've found prior.


----------



## jeffm




----------



## jeffm




----------



## Mushroom Jack

Them look Beautiful ! Are they free of worms ? Looks like I'll have to check by me, seeing how you're not too far away !


----------



## jeffm

1- had Worm holes 3/4 up the stipe but hadn't made it to the cap yet and another one had a 3/8" shallow mark on top of cap like what a slug seems to do on other shrooms I've seen.


----------



## CWlake

jeffm, love the pics. I've never found a king but I probably wont since I don't hunt pine trees. You ever find them around oak?


----------



## jeffm

CWlake said:


> jeffm, love the pics. I've never found a king but I probably wont since I don't hunt pine trees. You ever find them around oak?


Thank You CWlake,
No I sure haven't but never looked in the oaks except when I was searching early in the season for my 1st chicken I was hoping at least, but no chicken until much later.
I have thought about it but the pines help me narrow down my searching for specific shrooms I may be interested in finding before I have to go back to the "real world" (work) lol.
I do look forward to just going out and casually enjoying the woods and picking wild things, next season maybe but right now I have been going at it like a job its a new hobby and taken advantage of the time I have off to learn I guess. Sorry so long winded, I do get that way a lot it seems.


----------



## jeffm

Mushroom Jack said:


> Them look Beautiful !


Thank You Jack
I was tired and forgot


----------



## jeffm

12 more Kings, slow going compared to chants, do we ever get any good flushes of these? getting wormy tho. Do we ever get any KINGS in the fall when bugs might not be so bad?


----------



## jeffm




----------



## jeffm




----------



## jeffm

Mixed bag today, no kings but the liccinum sure pop up over night and the Harry's chromapes also. A few Chantrelles I couldn't pass up today for my breakfast omelette in the morning.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Nice going Jack on the Chants. I feel like giving up chant hunting in my area. 80 to 90 %
> of what i find are wormy, even the small buttons that just broke ground.


I have the same experience down state. On a good day, 20% of what I find is good, while the rest is buggy. Up north, it's just the opposite; on the worst day, maybe 10-20% are buggy while the rest are perfect. I did find more slugs than normal this year from all the rain, but that bothers me much less than the bugs that burrow inside them. Last weekend was pretty good picking.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Id love it if someone could teach me a bit about the shrimp mushrooms. Sound pretty cool.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

MrJosePetes said:


> Id love it if someone could teach me a bit about the shrimp mushrooms. Sound pretty cool.


Me too ! I've been looking for them for a long time, along with L. indigo. Yesterday I did find a few Chanterelles & Lobsters to go along with some nice Gill Fillets'


----------



## jschlenke

Shrimps are AWESOME. They appear alongside armillaria species (honey mushrooms). I don't care for honeys all that much but the aborted entolomas are top notch. Basically what happens is Entoloma abortivum has a battle with Armillaria mellea, the result is these funny little white blobs with a slightly pink inside. They should be firm with a thicker edge (margin) and a slightly depressed center, although sometimes due to the various forms they are more of a nugget or chunky shape. Brush all the dirt off and treat them like shrimp- battered and fried they are nearly identical to popcorn shrimp, sautéed in a stir fry is nice too. Skewers grilled and basted with BBQ sauce or any dressing is a hit. Seriously awesome mushroom. Watch out for amanita buttons but once you get to know them they are pretty easy to distinguish.


----------



## jeffm

Another one off of my bucket list before I go back to the real world (work) sweet tooth/hedgehog
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydnum_repandum
Thank you to all who helped me in the I.d of this shroom.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Jschlenke, I'm with you on them also. Also like the non-aborted. I use them in a lot of Asian Dishes like Chop Suey & Stir Fries.














Last Fall I picked over 10# in my yard. Never saw them there before.


----------



## Jaybo

Found these 2 tasty looking finds in northern Mason county over the weekend. The chanterelle may be the cinnabar red variety, but I'm new to that species and haven't tried it yet. The other "bolete" looking mushroom may be a choice edible. A close friend recommended I test the stem with a drop of ammonia, which should flash blue-green on contact. He said a positive reaction would indicate it a Boletus separans, now classified as _Xanthoconium. By either name he said it would be a good find. _


----------



## CWlake

Jeffm, you really have some good places to hunt. I haven't found that many hedgehogs in the last five years! I think they are one of the best summer shrooms. I usually only find 2 or 3 at a time.


----------



## jeffm

Thanks CWlake, I just stumbled on to them looking for something new to harvest and photograph also, it was a new woods for me,they were most often under these small type tree's in this pic.


----------



## jeffm

These white oak looking leaves belong to these small tree's that were all over this scrub type woods I was in. No big tree's but a occasional 8"-12" dia.pine tree of some sort. Blue berry type woods at least in my area I would say, and I ate a few of them also. Lot's of openings in this scrub woods but the sweettooths were near the short hard packed mossy areas, under a little canopy. Gonna go back out later and see if this was a fluke or if these type woods are producing this fungi.


----------



## CWlake

them leaves certainly look like oak but I don't recognize the trees. The only trees that I have found hedgehogs is shagbark hickory. Let us know if you figure out those trees.


----------



## jeffm

It's looking like they are young white oak tree's 3- 1/2" dia.

Found a couple lobster' s today, my first for that type. Chants are everywhere in these new woods I checked out today for more sweettooths. I only picked maybe 30% cuz of bugs.


----------



## jeffm

Its been awfully quiet, so figured I'd post something.
I found another 1st for me tonight
*Craterellus/ black trumpet *
It was exciting to see something new in the woods that I have only seen in pics before.
All I have been doing is chants and sweettooths and doing them up for future meals and such, I'm ready for a new one(trumpets) to push myself to find some good patches for future pickings.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

nice going on the black trumpets , it to me many years before i found the first ones.


----------



## jeffm

Thanks Wb-1


----------



## fishgod

I better go check my trumpet woods soon. The "stumpers" won't be far behind also. We finally got a splash of rain on the West side. Been SO dry in the woods.

Thanks jeffm for the heads up.


----------



## jeffm

fishgod said:


> I better go check my trumpet woods soon. The "stumpers" won't be far behind also. We finally got a splash of rain on the West side. Been SO dry in the woods.
> 
> Thanks jeffm for the heads up.


Your welcome FG.
Yah we finally got some rain last two days, much needed.


----------



## wallyg

It has been really dry here in the thumb, but i went out today anyway and found 2
dead standing ash with some oysters. Cooking then down now.


----------



## fishgod

Made it out to check one of my spots for 'shrooms and found a whole lot of nothing. No trumpets, no sign of Honey's (yet), no chant's, no kings. Kind of a bummer. Still very dry. Did get my food plot planted and camera set! :corkysm55

Wallyg, I also found some nice fresh oysters on the dead Ash near my home last week. At least it was something. Enjoyed some fresh picks in the weekend's omelette's.
Hoping it is just a matter of day's till something emerges.


----------



## jeffm

No black trumpets but while searching for these illusive fungi I'm finding woods that are producing other edibles


----------



## Oldgrandman

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Just keep dreaming about those beautiful and delicious hens, your ankle will get better soon.


The thing is, I know where some chickens "should be" right now. But crutches, cast, and mushrooming doesn't work out so well :sad:



CaptainNorthwood said:


> Nice pics guys. We need some rain. Woods are super dry. Just waiting on some hens. What's the earliest you all have found hens?


My records show the 6th of September is the earliest I found hens, that I have recorded. I am not the fanatic about hens as I am morels, and have way less time-experience into them, maybe 12 years give or take. Mid September is "normal" in the GR area, from my experience. I don't have to venture far from here to find them so it is the only area I can speak to.

Also from experience they like a cold snap, and some good moisture so this year is shaping up for an early one 'round here if we get that moisture. So far the last moisture events are hardly enough to qualify as rain. 

But the last 2 weeks of September are typically gangbusters! I have a spot I could hobble into with crutches and a couple that don't grow too far into the woods.....so if you pluck the GR area save me a couple close to the road will ya? LOL!

Good luck Y'all!!!


----------



## Sparky23

Awsome job on lobsters. One of my fabs amd the only spot i used to find them has since been logged. Cant find them anywhere and cover a lot of ground looking. Didnt find a whole lot this weekend up in the Baldwin area. Cinis everywhere thats about it


----------



## MrJosePetes

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Nice pics guys. We need some rain. Woods are super dry. Just waiting on some hens. What's the earliest you all have found hens? Last season was my first year with hens and got into them well into their growing season but I have heard they start usually in early September. Think the first ones I picked were late September. They are definitely in my top 3 as far as flavor goes. I always struggle with ranking my 3 favorites.....chants, hens and morels. I guess when you have trouble deciding which is your favorite that's not a bad thing. Lol. I probably would pick morels as my favorite but if they all were running a race it would probably a photo finish for me.


I think around Sep 8 for me last year, roughly. I need to keep a hens log like I do for morels. Some rain and a few cool nights should trigger it. Last year there was a pretty severe cooldown in early Sep that made things explode. Hope the back and forth temps predicted don't mess it up this time around. I did great last year; really all I'm hoping to do this year is get a dozen or two very fresh ones. I spent way too much time cleaning them last fall.

I was up north last thurs and the few golden chants, hedgehogs, lobsters, oysters, etc that I found were all buggy and squishy. Hope there's something to be found next weekend!

I wish everyone luck. Looking forward to seeing all the pics


----------



## jeffm

Well I told myself I was finished with KINGS due to being wormy and just not worth the effort fighting the spruce thickets to maybe find a few if lucky and then 3/4 of them being wormy, kind of depressing to me.

Ran across one tonight after work while searching out some possible young Hen spots while cutting thru a small group of spruce to the large oak grove. It was in good shape and once sliced up i was happy with it for a change (not all worm ridden) but not perfect either, and was the largest of any I've found, So it looks like I will be checking my two king spots this 3 day wkend. Along with baby hen searching of course.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

found my first cinnabars tonight but they were buggy. Didn't see a lot out there but didn't look real hard. Had to take the niece's on 4 wheeler rides.


----------



## jeffm

ReallyBigFish said:


> found my first cinnabars tonight but they were buggy. Didn't see a lot out there but didn't look real hard. Had to take the niece's on 4 wheeler rides.


Good job RBF on the giving of your time to the kids, they grow up so fast, and I feel they turn out so much more well rounded in my opinion, when we give them our time, heck!! I'm gonna be a grandpa in another 5 mths so I can once again practice what I preach "time" it's so short but so valuable.


----------



## jmgi

Was beginning to wonder if we were going to have a hen season with it being so dry, that is, up until yesterday. Plenty of rain here south of Detroit, and maybe more this week with much cooler temperatures overall coming our way. I think this might get things going by the weekend, what does everyone think?


----------



## jeffm

jmgi said:


> Was beginning to wonder if we were going to have a hen season with it being so dry, that is, up until yesterday. Plenty of rain here south of Detroit, and maybe more this week with much cooler temperatures overall coming our way. I think this might get things going by the weekend, what does everyone think?


Plenty of rain n.e lower finally, its my first season so I'm hoping to locate a couple of hen tree's, time will tell, found three clusters of chickens on a old oak stump couple hours ago after work.
I thought of Oldgrandman when I found them 20' off the dirt road. I hope your right jmgi on them starting up cuz we have the rain and cold nights here. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

They will be coming sooner than you think. I just started to hang some tree stands and thought to check some nearby hen trees. Took a quick picture of a small one just before
the rain.


----------



## jeffm

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> They will be coming sooner than you think. I just started to hang some tree stands and thought to check some nearby hen trees. Took a quick picture of a small one just before
> the rain.


Awesome !! wb-1


----------



## jmgi

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> They will be coming sooner than you think. I just started to hang some tree stands and thought to check some nearby hen trees. Took a quick picture of a small one just before
> the rain.


Wow, that was quick popping up after the rain! I'll probably wait a few days to go looking, give them a chance to grow some, if they are up around me.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Today's hike (9-6) was a little better since we had some rain.Did not take a pic. of the Pear-shaped Puffball. Only about 10 on a downed red oak. Spotted my first Honeys,aborted and non aborted Entoloma and a Chicken that went home with me.


----------



## MushroomJeff

Are you finding those 'shrooms in southeast mi. or elsewhere in the state ? just curious. none in lapeer county yet but im lookin


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Yup , right were i live Jeff, look at my location.


----------



## MrJosePetes

Jealous, I need to take a peek


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Found these on a quick stroll tonight. I have never picked Honeys before and was mostly just bringing them home for further identification. Got cold feet when it came time to try them. My wife walked in the house when I was watching a YouTube video of Galerina mushrooms and all she heard was "you have to be careful that it's not the deadly galerina" and then I hear her pipe up from around the corner "Aaron you might of picked a deadly mushroom and now your gonna eat it". After realizing this discussion was going nowhere I said screw it and checked on my salmon I was broiling for dinner lol.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Those are all honeys capn.


----------



## jmgi

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Found these on a quick stroll tonight. I have never picked Honeys before and was mostly just bringing them home for further identification. Got cold feet when it came time to try them. My wife walked in the house when I was watching a YouTube video of Galerina mushrooms and all she heard was "you have to be careful that it's not the deadly galerina" and then I hear her pipe up from around the corner "Aaron you might of picked a deadly mushroom and now your gonna eat it". After realizing this discussion was going nowhere I said screw it and checked on my salmon I was broiling for dinner lol.


I always see what I think are honey's coming up when I'm out looking for hens, but never have gotten up the nerve to eat one, as there are some close lookalikes that are bad for you, but what you found does look identical to what I usually see.

So, since we had all that rain and very cool temps the last few days here in southeast Michigan, southern Wayne county, I figured I would check out my early hen spot that is very reliable every year. The ground out in the open was slightly damp, but once I got into the woods, mostly all oaks, I could tell that the soil was still very dry, I guess all that rain never made it down through the tree canopy very well. As expected then, I found no hens coming up, and didn't see any honey mushrooms either, which usually come up about the same time, so it looks like the hen season, at least in my area, isn't going to start until we get more heavier rains than what we had.


----------



## zig

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Found these on a quick stroll tonight. I have never picked Honeys before and was mostly just bringing them home for further identification. Got cold feet when it came time to try them. My wife walked in the house when I was watching a YouTube video of Galerina mushrooms and all she heard was "you have to be careful that it's not the deadly galerina" and then I hear her pipe up from around the corner "Aaron you might of picked a deadly mushroom and now your gonna eat it". After realizing this discussion was going nowhere I said screw it and checked on my salmon I was broiling for dinner lol.


I don't know man, maybe I'm just biased because I've picked honey mushrooms since I could walk (I'm near 100% polish and they were very popular among my grandparents and all their polish friends). So identifying honeys is pretty easy for me. But I wouldn't be TOO concerned about mixing them up with Galernias. Yeah, you have to be careful with everything, but I think there are enough fairly significant differences that you should be ok. There are some good links on the web that compare the differences. I like this one:

http://notastelikehome.org/articles/honey-vs-galerina/

I think that link does a pretty solid job. Give them a try man. I think they really get a bad reputation. I know I'm partial as I grew up on them, but I really do think they're great. I think the biggest mistake people make is they don't know how to prep/cook them. Then they end up with a pile of slime and they're one and done on ever trying them again. Every person that I've made them for loves them and wants more. Good luck.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Thanks for the feedback guys. I was almost 100% sure what I had were honeys but that little sliver of doubt was bothering me. My biggest hangup was I couldn't see the gills at that stage and that was mainly what was causing my apprehension. Is it possible to do a spore print at that stage? I am assuming no but don't know for sure. The honeys do look very good. But to be quite honest I like pretty much all mushrooms. At what stage are honeys the best for harvesting?
.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

zig said:


> ............................................
> 
> *I think the biggest mistake people make is they don't know how to prep/cook them. Then they end up with a pile of slime and they're one and done on ever trying them again. * Every person that I've made them for loves them and wants more. Good luck.


Share your secret with us on De-sliming the honey's. I have tried several different methods
with not much of a noticeable change. I hate that Slimy texture. I have the same issue with the Blewits that will be coming up soon.
Thanks in advance........


----------



## Mushroom Jack

CaptainNorthwood said:


> At what stage are honeys the best for harvesting?


Pick them in the Button Stage or just after they open. They are great in Asian dishes.


----------



## jeffm

_Clitocybe nuda/_ blewitts 
My 1st for these type's, every time I find anything this color it's been poisonous corts. These blewitts smell wonderful, took a quick spore print and looked good/ Not rusty brown thank goodness.


----------



## jeffm

Cantharellus umbonatus/graylings another 1st for me. Is it a little early for graylings ?


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Those are definitely Graylings, and it may be a little early, but they'll fruit into Oct usually. Also they always fruit in that type of moss, usually quite gregariously ! That taste kind of like Shaggy manes to me.I like them in a cream gravy with onions, garlic and chunks of chicken.


----------



## jeffm

Mushroom Jack said:


> Those are definitely Graylings, and it may be a little early, but they'll fruit into Oct usually. Also they always fruit in that type of moss, usually quite gregariously ! That taste kind of like Shaggy manes to me.I like them in a cream gravy with onions, garlic and chunks of chicken.
> View attachment 269551


That looks and sounds real tasty Mushroom Jack. There were maybe a dozen or so and my luck it will be like every other fungi I find, small amounts except on the chants they were all thru out the county but the B.Trumpets with all I've read and video's including yours which I still enjoy, thanks for those, it always show you find one and should be bunches to come along, my one B.Trumpet patch is maybe 15'x20' I am thankful four the 5 or so small flushes it has given me so far but my dehydrator I just picked up is looking forward to a huge flush lol, I'm a dreamer lol. Thanks for the reply and the pic/dish ingredients yum.


----------



## ajc1

I've been finding honey mushrooms I've canned them before and they were really slimy how do you keep the honey mushrooms from being slimy


----------



## zig

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Share your secret with us on De-sliming the honey's. I have tried several different methods
> with not much of a noticeable change. I hate that Slimy texture. I have the same issue with the Blewits that will be coming up soon.
> Thanks in advance........


After cleaning them, I boil them. For about 15 minutes in salted water. Then I rinse them in cold water, more for a last cleaning than anything, but that does remove some slime. Then I put them in freezer bags. When it is time to cook, I thaw them, rinse them again, then put them in a frying pan. If your picking was all nice small buttons that haven't even come close to opening up yet, you can get away with just frying them in the pan with butter and salt, until they dry out a little. If you have big caps, which are more the norm, do the same thing. With one catch. Take a potato masher and squeeze them. Keep them on low to medium heat, and let them sautee. Then, take the masher and just push on the mushrooms, gets the slime and the juice out. Overcook them. Dry them out in the pan. Once you smash the slime out and cook it off, add another pad of butter, a little salt, and get the edges of the large caps crispy. One of the best shrooms out there. Also, you can use the slime to your advantage. Clean them, don't boil them ahead of time. Then, if you are making a soup or stew, throw them in. Acts as a very good natural thickening agent.


----------



## Oldgrandman

I hobbled out to a small woods and saw some stuff, honeys are out in GR and a chicken bud is coming up. No hens. Did see an old chicken I wish I could have gotten, it was good sized in it's prime. 

Also see where a guy is living in there and has his plastic hut right on a hen spot, he is using a tree to hold up his roof several hens usually come up around..:rant:
I wonder if he knows about all the food growing in there?
Checked a lawn spot too, nothing there either.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

Thanks a lot for the De-sliming suggestion zig. I will certainly try that one.


----------



## jeffm

Decided to go check out my old fir woods(it's been a while) where i found my early season chants, today I found some Boletus edulis, was quite surprised to say the least. It held a lot of deep heavy moss and I was searching out some more graylings maybe.


----------



## jeffm

Here is one the red squirrels shared with me today.


----------



## jeffm

*These are everywhere in the fir woods.
But...
Lactarius deliciosus is listed as a choice edible but not found in N.america. it seems in michigan and the n.e states they say we have  Lactarius deliciosus var. deterrimus" but I can't find the edible rating on it. Is it worth picking and is choice in your eyes?? Or at least good maybe ?*
*












*







*

*


----------



## rugbym10sflyu

haven't found them personally but I plan to give them a try when i do. I am a big fan of the hygrophroides and volemus milkys though!


----------



## jeffm

jeffm said:


> *These are everywhere in the fir woods.
> But...
> Lactarius deliciosus is listed as a choice edible but not found in N.america. it seems in michigan and the n.e states they say we have  Lactarius deliciosus var. deterrimus" but I can't find the edible rating on it. Is it worth picking and is choice in your eyes?? Or at least good maybe ?
> View attachment 269677
> View attachment 269678
> *
> View attachment 269679
> 
> *
> *


Nope, I found it, seems to be bitter I read and not worth much.


----------



## jeffm

rugbym10sflyu said:


> haven't found them personally but I plan to give them a try when i do. I am a big fan of the hygrophroides and volemus milkys though!


Let me know what you think if you try them, I guess I should just man up and try lol, I found bigger hedgehogs and most say bitter but I liked them lol


----------



## jeffm

N.E Honeys are out and another 1st for me, I was going to a chicken oak stump that I found Tuesday right off the two track just to see if any plump new chicks showed up and before i got to it I seen my vary 1st honeys looking right at me, to be honest I was more excited then anything in the fungi world that I've found so far, most likely cuz It was my chicken stump I guess lol













Picking some green apples on state land tonight and seen big old oak and found a juicy plump chicken.


----------



## CWlake

jeffm said:


> N.E Honeys are out and another 1st for me, I was going to a chicken oak stump that I found Tuesday right off the two track just to see if any plump new chicks showed up and before i got to it I seen my vary 1st honeys looking right at me, to be honest I was more excited then anything in the fungi world that I've found so far, most likely cuz It was my chicken stump I guess lol
> View attachment 269775
> View attachment 269777
> 
> Picking some green apples on state land tonight and seen big old oak and found a juicy plump chicken.
> View attachment 269780
> View attachment 269781


 very nice looking table fare Jeff.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

I don't see any green stains or discoloration on them. I believe they are Lactarius thyinos, which I have eaten and they are pretty good. They also keep that orange color when cooked. Adds color to your presentation. I find mine in swampy, boggy areas next to swamps.


----------



## jeffm

Thanks CWlake,

Yah mushroom Jack even the big old ones or little guys had any green in them and yes boggy fir woods it was, thanks again.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Found my first Hen on a quick walk after work. The fronds were still kinda thin/small so I left it for now. Last year was my first year picking them so I'm wondering how long I should let this one go before harvesting. I am not real sure how fast they grow.


----------



## jmgi

Only been picking them myself for a few years now, but I think that once they come up, they are either destined to be big ones or small ones from my experience. Some don't seem to grow very fast, and they just stay small until they rot, others get big pretty quick.


----------



## CWlake

They usually start drying out after 10 days or so. They taste better while young and fresh but your picture looks like it could grow another week. The older they get, the dirtier they get.


----------



## jeffm

More honeys and chicken and no hens yet, but Some stumper groupings are 15ft from stump and the stump had no honeys on it, is this common? And some other fungi that i am not sure on the type yet.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

First Entoloma abortivum of the Fall, found in my yard.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

I think I found one of those tonight MJ. How are they for eating?


----------



## CWlake

jeffm said:


> More honeys and chicken and no hens yet, but Some stumper groupings are 15ft from stump and the stump had no honeys on it, is this common? And some other fungi that i am not sure on the type yet.
> View attachment 270252
> View attachment 270253


 It's not uncommon to see bundles of honeys long distance from a stump. I frequently see them in peoples yards where there is no stumps but they are growing from old underground roots


----------



## Oldgrandman

CWlake said:


> It's not uncommon to see bundles of honeys long distance from a stump. I frequently see them in peoples yards where there is no stumps but they are growing from old underground roots


I have seen 1 or 2 hens like that, rare for me but it happens. One came up for several years in the same spot but has since stopped.


----------



## jeffm

Thanks CWlake
That's purty interesting and the hen that Oldgrandman mentioned made me think a little, guess when I'm in a old oak grove looking for hens it wouldn't hurt to look like I'm looking for morels so to speak scanning the floor cuz they maybe a few feet or more on occasion from the trunk of tree. Thanks guys


----------



## Oldgrandman

Had some of last years hen










When I get done puppy sitting I am going for those chickens I left a few days ago.


----------



## jmgi

Oldgrandman said:


> Had some of last years hen
> 
> View attachment 270540
> 
> 
> When I get done puppy sitting I am going for those chickens I left a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 270541


I absolutely love hens, they are by far my favorite mushroom. I think the way I like them best is just throwing a bag of them into a slow cooker pot roast.

What kind of puppy is that, it looks a lot like ours, a schnoodle, except ours is full grown now?


----------



## Oldgrandman

Cocker Spaniel, buff with white highlights. Pretty good, has a lot to learn yet!!!


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Entoloma abortivum are going crazy in Northern Michigan. Picked a basketful in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## jeffm

Dang those look good Mushroom Jack
I'm on my way out now, maybe I get lucky and find some of them good eater' s. NICE!!


----------



## Oldgrandman

We need rain, in the GR area.

I don't care what anyone thinks, mushrooms thrive on moisture. Last season we had a lot of rain and a lot of growth.....not so this season around here.....YET!


----------



## jeffm

We finally got dumped on sunday, last big rain we had was 5th & 6th Sept. 

Went out tonight after work checking big oaks for hens but nothing, think I need to make a road trip to some black oak groves.

Blewitts, couple fresh chants, grayling buttons I think, just came up after rain, and one perfect (not buggie)little King.
Pic not so good I was running out of light.


----------



## jmgi

I have only been mushroom hunting for a few years now, and have pretty much stuck with morels, hens, and chickens because they were easy to identify for me, but now I would like to look for some other good edible ones that are common to find, specifically, mushrooms that I should be able to find this fall or into early winter in my area here in southeast Michigan.


----------



## jeffm

Another flush of Honeys from a stump I plucked from a few days ago.










Honey buttons hiding behind Birch tree bark.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Hens remain elusive in the GR area. Gonna warm up into the 90's and that'll just make the bugs happy. If anything does come up it'll be a smorgasbord for the little $#!+$. 

Sort of glad the hens have remained dormant, and I hope they remain so until it cools back down again. But without rain it doesn't promise to be much of a season I am afraid...still time left to turn it back on though!


----------



## jmgi

We finally got a couple good rains the last two days over here in southeast Michigan, but the hens were coming up even before that when it was very dry. Picked three nice size clumps, about basketball size each, around a tree yesterday, these surely had to have been growing well before all the rains came to get that big. So, just goes to show that they do come up without rain.


----------

